# "it is time to dump Google"



## anandk (Jun 13, 2006)

Google - the worst search engine.

"In recent search engine comparison tests, Google consistently puts relevant search results low in page rankings, hiding them on page 3 or 4 of the results, while all the other search engines correctly put those same results on page 1..
...If you don't believe Google is the worst, try a few comparative searches of your own..."

...says this article
*techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=96&threadID=195490&tag=nl.e550


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe yes,maybe no....but i m pretty sure abt the fact that Google is better than MSN...


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe yes, maybe no, but i'm sure thats its better than yahoo and msn. I never managed to find relevent results with either of those two, while I always use google.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

Same here, Google finds what I want  Live is heavy and its image index sucks, Yahoo is good but its interface makes me stay away... havent tried its new interface but I hate red


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

but use google only u guys u what the ppl at digit r masters of seo.when u type digit & seach ur www.thinkdigit.com comes first & ur forum www.thinkdigit.com/forum comes second.i am curious to know who doesit for them.


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 14, 2006)

may be the reporter want to ball google a googley see goggle is the best search engine out there except google video yahoo is better there


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 17, 2006)

google rocks! i m using google for a past few years and get my relevant results


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 17, 2006)

Certainly yahoo interface is bad so gotta stay with google


----------



## JGuru (Jun 18, 2006)

Google is the best.MSN is the worst. Yahoo does a decent job. 
Google's software does a page ranking based on the links the website has in other
sites. That's called Google bombing. It's not Google, but the companies that misuse
this feature!! This is the truth, believe me. Even Digit magazine carried an article on
this called 'Google Bombing'.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like dat guy gets payed by Billy


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 18, 2006)

what's da need no change till u get what u want !


----------



## Dink2cool (Jun 18, 2006)

i love google ! heck ! i even don't know what i hate about google ... its clean , fast , and does not contain advertisement splattered all over the search result page .. i havent used msn or yahoo since forever .. and i dont think i ever will use them unless google shuts down


----------



## godsownman (Jun 19, 2006)

Google, a search engine of very few words, but excellent results.

Need I say more ???





P.s. For all those who don't understand what the word "words" is hinted at, it means obtrusive advertisements.


----------



## itprofashion (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to know why google is so dumb if it's not so good then which so good
 Thanks


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 20, 2006)

every product by google is simply superb !!!! the company model followed by google is simply superb and the way it is expending , * whatever the reports says , i love methadalogy of google , i use many of it's products and have enabled private info. sharing of all so that they ( google ) can benifit by studying the data they obtained and create more good products !!!!! *


----------



## kkg_mjh (Jun 20, 2006)

Every Technolgy Have ITS own ADVANTAGE and LIMITATIONS .


----------



## martian (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been always using Google for all my treasure hunts.. And, believe me, It's one cool search engine! I've tried MSN, it's not bad though, but results are half as irrelevant! I'd rather not talk about Yahoo! 

You Google loathers out there, the reason you don't get relevant search results is because you don't queue in the right input the right way! I love Google!


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 21, 2006)

it depends actually on what u r searching for. sometimes google gives better result, sometimes yahoo. its all about ppl's preference. but google hasn't gained 50% market share for nothing.right?


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jun 21, 2006)

Google is more than just a search engine. A few tests will not dislodge it from the numero uno position.


----------



## amol48 (Jul 1, 2006)

i too think that google rules... i always get everything what i want in the first page itself !!!  and i HATE MSN ....


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 1, 2006)

I believe GOOGLE is the pioneer for searching and none can defeat it....Another word for search is "GOOGLE"...


----------



## darkyouth (Jul 2, 2006)

i think google is the best search engine and value added service, i hate msn ...


----------



## mediator (Jul 2, 2006)

Google image and yahoo video search are the best.......They can search whatever i want.....believe me......whaatever!!!


----------



## anandk (Jul 3, 2006)

lot of support for google 
even i use google, btw !


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 3, 2006)

i would still stick to google unless i find a better search engine


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 3, 2006)

I have been using google for past half a decade and no one has beaten google yet..
though the image searches are pretty useles...
i think its been a long time since its interface has gone a change (has it ever has?)but as long as it is sucessful who would want to change it!


----------



## anandk (Jul 25, 2006)

Google was found to increase its global internet search market share to 62%, up from 55%...
In contrast, Yahoo' search share fell from 22% to 20%, 
while Microsoft  slipped from 10% to 9%...
*www.itwire.com.au/content/view/5033/53/


----------



## iinfi (Jul 26, 2006)

very rarely i find better results in yahoo than in google. google is by far the best ,


----------



## lywyre (Jul 29, 2006)

Show me a better one in all aspects of Google, I will surely "try to consider" using a different search engine.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2006)

Google simply rocks man.....
it doesnt need any tests to prove that its the best.....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 29, 2006)

there are chinese and other niche ( like acadymic) search engines but they are not known by many people atleast in most countries of the world. They are more lor less as good if not better than google.

In computer magazines, these are mentioned.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 29, 2006)

Google rocks


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 29, 2006)

Google's standards are pretty good and so it will be very difficult for other search engines to beat.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 30, 2006)

Google page rank is not keeping up with the current trends means they are not capable of handling the such a huge growth of the web.

blogger.com has a PR of 10..but Yahoo! only has PR 9..the worlds most visited site has just a PR 9. 
why is that ?

try theese engines too...
 *search.msn.com
 *search.yahoo.com
 *gigablast.com
 *dogpile.com

Gigablast is looking good


----------



## tehnogeek (Jul 30, 2006)

it will take years may be decades to beat google which has a dynamic and intelligent technology.......


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 30, 2006)

Eversince I read this thread I've made plenty of searches through Google myself and have been noticing If the metioned comments are true but, I haven't had any problem and I got correct results in first page every single time.


----------

